# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Lots of new products from MakeShaper (Flexible, PETG, Adaptors, Filament Sticks)

## makeshaper

Hey guys,

We have been up to a lot here lately! If you haven't visited us in a while be sure to check out our new website. We have also added a few new products, which include:
Flexible TPU 85AFlexible print adaptor for the Fusion3 F306PETGFilament SticksPLA/PHASpools and filament for your Makerbot® gen 5 printersNew spools sizes to accommodate any project (220g-25kg)
Thanks!

----------


## makeshaper

We've now just added PLA/PHA for those of you who like the printability of PLA but want something more durable.

----------


## makeshaper

We've now added our very own spools designed to fit your Makerbot® gen 5 printers from $9-24

----------


## makeshaper

We are now offering our TPU in a variety of colors (Black, White, Natural, Blue, Orange, Red and Yellow) http://www.makeshaper.com/product-ca...le-tpu-1-75mm/

Also check out our blog http://www.makeshaper.com/blog/ for useful information and news

----------

